
Tips for Protecting Your Privacy While Working from Home - freddyym
https://www.startpage.com/blog/privacy-advocate-articles/tips-for-protecting-your-privacy-while-working-from-home
======
raxxorrax
These are decent tips without too much self promotion. The problem with VPNs
is that all your internet traffic might get routed through your company
depending on VPN-client and configuration as long as the connection is active.
It is common for security purposes that it is set up this way. There is also
the danger that you forget to switch it off and all your Twitter rants get
captured by your corporate IT.

If you put all your work related stuff inside a VM however, you get a clean
separation. No VPN client can capture the network connection from the host OS,
so you are free to do the private stuff on your normal OS.

